# Algemeen > Even voorstellen... >  Hallo

## erikmireille

ik ben mireille ik heb lupus en ik heb zeer veel problemen met maag en darmen

----------


## christel1

Welkom Mireille hopelijk vind je hier een antwoord op al je vragen.

----------

